# Why they call it Devil's Tower.



## rider1046 (Sep 12, 2015)

Took this photo in 2013 and it looks like it's name.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 12, 2015)

That looks like the same mountain that was in the movie, Close Encounters of the Third Kind, with Richard Dreyfuss.  It really does look forbidding.


----------



## rider1046 (Sep 12, 2015)

Doesn't just look like it. That's the one.


----------

